# Fiction and Fluff Redux...



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

We've done a bit of clean-up in the Fluff and Fiction sections of the forum. Specifically splitting up the threads between Canon (from the rulebooks and Codices) and Homebrew Fluff (home made) as well as on the Fiction side of the house: BL Fiction discussion and Fanfic.

These lines were a little blurry before and hopefully by dividing things up with descriptions of each (stickied in each forum) things will be a lot clearer.

*For Clarification:*
*40k Fluff*= 40k stories, history, etc from the Rulebooks and Codices. [ex: Grey Knight backgrounds]
_Homebrew Fluff_= Home made chapters, Tau Septs, Cabals, Traitor Legions, and their backgrounds, etc. [ex: Surf monkeys Chapter Traits]

*Warhammer Fluff*= Old World Stories, History, Etc from the Rulebooks and Armybooks. [ex: Bretonnian Sorceresses]
_Homebrew Fluff_= Home made armies, etc. [ex: The Soggy Bottom Mercenary Company]

*40k Fiction*= Novels, comics and art books from Black Library, etc and the discussion of them. [ex: Horus Heresy Novels]
_Original Works_= Home made stories set in the 40k universe. [ex: Daemonette Love, Part 69]

*Warhammer Fiction*= Novels, comics and art books of the Old World from the Black Library, etc and the discussion of them. [ex: Gilead's Blood]
_Original Works_= Home made stories set in the Old World. [Puff the Magic Blood Wight]


----------

